# Looking for OB/conformation trainer in MI



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

If anyone can reccomend a trainer that is by me that would be awesome  I live in the Allegan area. I'm looking for someone that knows what their doing, and can do both OB and conformation. I would like to get my 2 girls into this, obviously 1 at a time though. I'm looking for classes that are doing morning/day hours, and that are not too far from me. I can't do night classes b/c I need a babysitter for my Pit Bull/Lab (long story ). I would also like to see if I can get them tested for possible schutzhund as well. I would love to learn conformation to be able to show them in UKC if they are up for it. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I go here for the SchH club, and the owner is very experienced. 
Her site is in the process of updating, but you can get the contact information and give her a call. She is available daytime hours for classes.
It is about 45 minutes down M-40, not very close, but an easy drive.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I will check into this thanks  45 minutes is not too bad considering I use to drive 2 hours 1 way to do schutzhund 
Anyone else?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The Kalamazoo Kennel club on D ave is the only other one local one, other than GR.
GR drive would be the same or less than Edwardsburg. Maybe easier, too!
If you do want to check out SchH, the Edwardsburg club is a good one: Northern Indiana Schutzhund club


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I just emailed the first website you gave me. I talked with the Kalamazoo kennel club and they only do nights, 6:30-7:30 PM, so that's out of it. It would be nice to live in an area where everything wasn't sooo far of a drive  I think I will wait until I get a response back from the email I just sent out. Thanks a lot!!!!!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Okay, I talked with Roni and will be meeting her when she gets back from her trip. She is 2 hours drive 1 way away from me. That is quite a distance, but I'm still going to check it out. I haven't been able to find any one closer for the type of things I'm looking for.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Our club in Marshall does SchH and we take obedience very seriously. Most of us do conformation so we often do ring training together, plus we often have a visitor who used to be a professional handler and she helps us. I personally show in UKC and have also taken handling lessons at my other club in Lowell, MI. I'm showing my dog this weekend. 

As soon as the weather clears a bit more we will be training during the day on Sunday.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also, there is someone in Plainwell that does obedience training, can't remember the name but a year or so ago, an acquaintance invited me to the opening of her training facility. I didn't go since I already belong to two other clubs so I don't know any details. Plainwell is a lot closer to Allegan than most of us have to travel!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Lies, can you give me the locations, and more information on these places? You are welcome to PM me if you want too.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Working Dog Club of Michigan

Pawsitive Canine Training Center


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you for the links  I will check them out tomorrow when I have more time.


----------

